# Reminiscing



## JoeyJoeJo

Having a sort out of some boxes that haven't seen the light of day for years and found an old CD case....
































































Must be thousands of cumulative hours invested in those, might have to fire up CMR just to do the rally school again with Colin berating you!! That was maybe the third of copy of that, loved it.

Two Carmageddon to play networked with a 50ft crossover patch lead, those were the days....


----------



## Shiny

The original Driver? Hardest start of any game ever :lol:


----------



## ollienoclue

Toca 2 and Colin Mcrae rally were absolutely ace.


----------



## muzzer

I remember the original Colin McRae rally which was great. Look at the graphics now and they seem poor by comparison but it was great fun.


----------



## Cookies

ollienoclue said:


> Toca 2 and Colin Mcrae rally were absolutely ace.


I remember playing toca 2 In a mate's house, with the link cable between our two PS1s and two TVs. A bit like online gaming nowadays. So cool back then.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

Another Toca fan here.....great game and had my local circuit knockhill on it


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I dread to think how many times I had to redo the first corner at Donnington in a Laguna in the first TOCA, hot start, get ahead, here's the corner, brake, brake, BRAKE, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU................ repeat for an hour, learning nothing


----------



## James_R

Hehe, some memories there JoeyJoeJo :thumb:

Formula 1, TOCA and Colin McRae Rally - jeez they had some hammer on my pc/console.
LOL at the Laguna at Donington.
I used to like the green Ultron Peugeot 406.

I remember first seeing Formula1 97 on the PC at a mates house using the 3dfx graphics card - amazing compared to anything you'd ever seen before.

Mind you I'm coming from the era of playing GrandPrix2 by Geoff Crammond on the PC. Great simulator, and I had the add on pack where you could change all the car liveries to whatever you want by adding you own graphics (or updating the new seasons sponsors etc)
By my reckoning, my computer at the time was a Pentium 100, with a 1MB graphics card and something like 16MB RAM.

How times have changed.


----------



## Kerr

I've had quite a few of them. It would be interesting to play again to see how far things have moved forward.

The TOCA series of games were fun. Online racing used to fun, but it ended up that it was the best/biggest cheat who won. There was hacks and cheats for everything.


----------



## ollienoclue

I had a C64 back in the day when I was primary school age. Loved it. A floppy disk drive was considered a major improvement.

Next PC was a 486 DX4 100 with 16mb of RAM. You had games like Carmageddon and that car racing game that had the old Bugatti on the front of the box. Worms and games like that were the fare then.


----------



## jdquinn

Takes me right back to my secondary school days. F1 97 on 3DFX card, Murray Walker commentary alongside the new (and not very good at the time) Martin Brundle saying some random **** not really connected to what was happening in the game. How things have changed! 

I had the original colin mcrae rally. It wouldn't run well on my pc at first until I bought a 3DFX graphics card. That was a game changer for graphics that's for sure. 

I had most of those racing games at some point. The need for speed games were absolute class. 

Someone mentioned GP2 which I also had, could never fully enjoy that with a keyboard though. The brakes didn't like to operate digitally.

Myself and some friends used to direct dial each others PC's and create a linkup with Duke Nukem 3D, the original true mutilplayer game with home made 'worlds'. Fantastic!

Thanks for the memories lad.:thumb:


----------

